# Stray dog is unrecognizable after 6 pounds of hair is removed



## Prairie dog (Jun 20, 2021)

Stray dog is unrecognizable after 6 pounds of hair is removed​
https://www.cnn.com/videos/business/2021/06/17/dog-stray-viral-haircut-moos-pkg-vpx.cnn

Poor dog must of been a stray for a very long time...How sad.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 20, 2021)

Poor thing. So nice to know he is successfully adopted 
.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 20, 2021)

That is heartbreaking to see that. I’d take that dog in a NY minute.


----------

